# Boat ride from POC to Matagorda Island



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

A buddy and I finally got drawn for a TPWD draw hunt. The hunt is Dec 4-6 on Matagorda Island. Hunter must provided their own transportation to the island. I spoke with a man with TWPD and advised me that my 17 ft Bass Tracker was not a worthy craft for making the run from POC to the island. ( Something about the deep bay and rowdy waves in December). I called a guide who had an add in Texas Fish and Game but he wanted 100 buck each way. I feel thats a bit steep for a boat ride. Any 2 cooler in the POC or Seadrift area willing to lend a hand? Were more than willing to pay for the ride, just not 200. We will need to transport a pair of icechests, guns, and some camping gear. Please PM me if you are able to help. From one 2cooler to another, thanks.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Go the back way and you will be fine, just don't run the Intercoastal then head across ESB and you will be fine.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

deke said:


> Go the back way and you will be fine, just don't run the Intercoastal then head across ESB and you will be fine.


I agree. Go the back way, stay close to protected shorelines.

I ran the "open bay" route for years in a 15 ft trihull with open bow (seats) Never got "scared" but got nervous a few times. For a short run, it DOES get choppy.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I've made it several times back into into Pringle Lake in my 16'x48 w/ 25 hp jon boat before I got the Triton. Thats similar to the run you would be making. There is a back way like deke said. I only had trouble once. I had run the back way then parallel the island to the entrance of pringle lake. When I headed back in a front had blown in and I couldn't run parallel to the island without getting swamped. So, I headed straight into the wind which happend to be directly across ESP. A wet ride with lots of pucker factor. Reached the far other side with about 6" of water in the boat. 

I would offer transport, but my boat will be in the shop being serviced that weekend.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*bay*

ive seen the bay rougher than the offshore waves-with that, i used to take my 16' jonboat/35 johnson and go the back way-used gps for the night trips. but if its not blowing, the bay can be flat as a pancake. good luck


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but I think the guide made you an excellent offer. If I were doing the hunt I wouldn't haul my own boat down there for $200. Considering the fuel and time to set this up for you he is on the cheap side.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

M16 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I think the guide made you an excellent offer. If I were doing the hunt I wouldn't haul my own boat down there for $200. Considering the fuel and time to set this up for you he is on the cheap side.


Good point made here by M16...

$20,000 plus bass boat, in the saltwater, unknown territory, coming back full of dead deer and hogs...VRS.....$200


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you can do it.. hug the shorelines in the open bay areas towards the old army base.. the map below is from POC out of the fishing center ramp location


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Check with Susie's Shoalwater boat rentals, (361-920-0822). She runs a very neat operation and is a very nice person. You may not rent from her, but I bet she could cut you a deal on a ride.
Having said that, M16 makes a very good point.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

If your talking about the army base, then a bass boat will be just fine running the back way if therer is plenty of water. One thing to consider, is the convience that you're paying for. I have a 22' Bluewave, no prob crossing the bay, but I don't want to leave my boat over night in POC unless I'm camping right next to it, and even then I wouldn't like it. Guide is the best way when you consider that in December a Norther can blow a lot of water out of the "Back Way" and a bass boats don't run shallow and most guides run a RFL in POC and they do. Personally I'd be sick sitting in a stuck boat and missed the arrival time for my hunt. 2 guys 100 buck each. Not bad and I'm cheap.... really cheap.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

good point stxhunter.. low tides are common that time of the year and you gotta know know your way to do the route I said, plus run a foot of water... 

search around for more captains to give you a ride... doesn't a boat go out from TPWD office for field trips? Try calling them...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If a norther is blowing forget it. The water along the route that J showed is great if there's water in the bay but when it blows out it's gone and you could find yourself high and dry very easily. Plus it blows right into the docks on the island and it's not a good place to be when a norther is blowing. 

I'd sure find someone who knows the area and I'll be honest, $200 bucks is cheap anyway for this time of year. If the weather is bad it's even a better deal.

TH


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

I had friends in 2003 front came in at 1pm on sat. sunk boat on way back from esp. lost guns etc.... lucky not lives. $200 is cheap! Matagorda island is tough enough make something easy. My friend hunted your shot could be long be sure to have your gun 2" HIGH AT 100


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

This has nothing to do with the ride over there, but once there keep the lids to your ice chest tided down the ***** over there can and will help their selfs to your steaks that you were going to cook for dinner!!!!!!!!


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Dont have to drag the boat...and a guide (Licenced Captain) that will get you there...$200.00 is a no brainer for me...particulary when its not on your home turf...heck just not running my bass boat in saltwater might be enough for me.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Another item to consider is your bass boat wiring and electronics being subjected to salt water.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

sofa king said:


> This has nothing to do with the ride over there, but once there keep the lids to your ice chest tided down the ***** over there can and will help their selfs to your steaks that you were going to cook for dinner!!!!!!!!


I was gonna say something. You are exactly right. Those little critters will sit just outside the light of your lantern and BEG!!! Then they'll come back later and STEAL!!! Also lots of coyotes there.


----------



## Bayhouse (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd call around to a couple of guides. While $200 may be cheap, I'll bet there is someone there that will do it for less.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Just be careful, if you get a trip for less, you could get less for your money too. 
Getting a draw is a great thing. Do not ruin a good hunt saving a few bucks.
If you get someone to do it for $150, you save $25 per person...just be sure the savings is worth it.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Theres no way I would make the run on that map if I had never done it before. Winter tides can be very low. I think I would get the guide to drop off and pick up.


----------



## hadawife (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey live2fish,
let us know how it went since this hunt was a month ago. Did the bass boat make it or did you find a ride? Just curious for future reference if you found someone.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

I've run the back way hundreds of times in my 14' jon boat w/25 HP motor. And old game warden who's dead now (Sgt Birmingham) used to work the island and he told me long ago "you can't have 3' waves in 2' of water". Just run as shallow as your boat will allow and be smart - better to get there a few minutes late than to spend all night clinging to your capsized boat. Another thing - even if you know the route it's best to put your waders on before you leave the dock. And rain gear too. It's easy to run aground if you're just a bit off course and with waders on you just hop out & push back to deeper water. In that part of the world it's not "if" you'll run aground, it's "when". Stainless props are a must unless you work for or own Alcoa stock and just like buying aluminum!


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

He found a ride. They shot a doe and a pig on the hunt. Jason Slocum


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I agree a taxi ride would be the best... but fyi, you could park your boat in the army hole, protected from any northers blowing in big waves at the docks... there definitely is a walking trail from army hole to the buildings because I've seen game wardens walk up to the bank in the past checking out the winter fishermen and their limits


----------

